# Do you carry and use one of your pens?



## Scott.tudhope

What do you carry?


----------



## Scott.tudhope

Is it possible to delete this thread? I started it twice by accident.


----------



## panamag8or

Maybe this one can just stick to pens, and not have the politics that caused the other one to be locked. That said...

I carry a compson with one of my gf's blanks, when I have a shirt with pockets.


----------



## Joe S.

Yep! I've sold one or two that way. But the main reason I carry one is it writes really nice!


----------



## England14

Yes I carried a White Tail Deer Antler pen for about twelve years.  I just recently made a new one because the one I carried for so long was starting to look a little shabby.


----------



## tim self

Depends on where I'm going as to the pen I carry.  To an important event it's a JG II, to lodge, a Masonic sierra.  Just out and about a rattler slim.


----------



## chevyguy65

Hart double twist in blue acrylic. Carry in my pocket and use every day at work.


----------



## plantman

I usualy don't carry a pen with me, but my wife has 4 or 5 in her purse and  one attached to the checkbook. The one on the checkbook gets a lot of exposure to the public eye, if you know what I mean !!    Jim S


----------



## K-9 Man

Since I am in the Air Force I have a couple of different uniforms I have to wear.  In my flight suit, I carry a slimline pen and a slimline pencil.  The pen is made of white tail deer antler and has a gold rifle clip with gun metal hardware.  The pencil is the first slimline pencil I ever made, over 6 years ago.  It is made with a burl I got while stationed in Alaska.  In my Airman Battle Dress (ABU) uniform I carry a Big Ben pencil, also made from a burl, and a click power pen made from Tamarind Spalted.  On my desk I have a Presimo roller ball and fountain pen made from a stabalized Bukeye Burl.  I also have about 6 other various pens from different pen kits.  

I get a lot of interest from people once they see my pens.


----------



## gordonfraser

I have carried my own kit-less pens for around a month now, to test them and find flaws of which there are many.


I have to say it's wonderful carrying and using a pen made from scratch by me. I feel quite special


----------



## Joe S.

By the way, I'm carrying a kitless I made. Forgot to say that


----------



## Tx.slopoke

the first pen i ever made, a slimline woodcrafters promotional, in my shirt pocket and a schetcher in my overalls. the schetcher only last a week or so as someone always buys them. i have learned to make the pencils from materials off the building that i am working on. i recently made one from the demo material at the B.A.M.C. burn ward, but thought who would want to remember that place so i keep it back at the shop.


----------



## LeeR

Favorite carry pen is a modified Euro with no center band. Has spalted pecan upper blank, and black acrylic lower. When it gets lost in a shirt, pants, or coat pocket, my next one is a black titanium Virage with deep purple acrylic blank. It is cuurently lost somewhere in house, so I've gone to a Retro ballpoint in crabapple blank from Ausralia. I think I have one more completed pen around here if this latest one goes missing. 

New Years resolution has to be getting better of keeping track of pens I carry, in addition to the obvious ones like losing weight, etc.


----------



## ashaw

I generally carry two pens with me.  A ballpoint and a fountain pen.


----------



## Kenny Durrant

I carry a slimline with a watermoccasin snake skin inlay on a maple burl body. I always carry a pen everywhere I go to advertise what I do as a hobbie. Someone also once said carry a "Good One" because that's what your doing advertising. Remember you want people to see your best not your mistakes.


----------



## Cabhog

I keep all my "first" pens. First of a new style and I keep all mistakes. This gives me a choice of pens to carry on me.


----------



## sbwertz

I've been carrying my first mulberry/turquoise slimline for about 2 years now.


----------



## Dalecamino

Sharon, I don't blame you. I'd carry that one too.:biggrin:


----------



## Flaturner

*Absolutely!*

For everyday use (and I always have a pen on me!) I carry the very first 24K Slimline pen/pencil set I turned from a pair of light/dark PSI EZ Blank Laminates.  They look barely OK, but I love them because they were the first.  As a substitute teacher, I need something and these fill the bill nicely. Plus the kids love the fact that I made them myself.  For special occasions, I carry a 24k Twist Gatsby in White Crushed Pearl.


----------



## TellicoTurning

I generally carry one of two when I have a shirt pocket... the first is an olive wood euro... the first pen I ever made and the second is a deer antler click pen... also the first I made of that style.... this one I've had to chase truckers to their trucks to get back after allowing them to use it to sign off manifests and bills of lading.... both of these pens are more than 10 years old.


----------



## Sub Vet 10

I'll carry my newest one for a while but generally I carry my .308 chrome with green glitter blank because it's lighter and slimmer than the WSIII / Virage or Presimo- and because it raises eyebrows.

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=19036


----------



## polarbear

I alternate between 3 pens . 1st is slimline in black and copper corian. 2nd is an experimental unibody slimline in tulipwood both with copper finish on the metal parts. 3rd is a Gatsby in pauduk. All of them have some flaw that made them unsellable but they were too unique to trash.


----------



## kevinh

I normally carry one of my own castings (comfort, jr gent or majestic) every day ... I also have a couple of Dave Herrmann's pens than get into the rotation.


----------



## hard hat

I carry several pens in random rotation, two in my work uniform every day.
Work pens are a black Ti hybrid cigar in white M3 and a marksman falcon in M3 damascus, both with easyflow 9000 ink . I carry these because of weight and durability. 
  For old time sake there is 'old faithful' in the pen pocket but rarely gets used, a gunmetal civil war pen with no clip wrapped in lignum vitae filled with a write-in-the-rain ink stick. She was made way back when in the days before owning a drill press or the means to drill on the lathe. 
  In my off time I usually carry a marksman falcon in B&W ebony.


----------



## RichB

I carry a on piece wood slimline and a special bolt action I made with a .308 shell and projectile. I share the experience of being carried between the two of them, as if they know the difference.  Quite often someone will ask a question about the pens.


----------



## Smitty37

I often pick one from my collection and carry that.  I usually take a modified slimline that has a comfort grip because I blew out the bbl when turning it.  It is not perfect but a nice looking pen.


----------



## Longfellow

*I carry*



Scott.tudhope said:


> What do you carry?



I carry an instrument with Ruger Stamped into it.


----------



## terryf

I carry a SSS or Skiprat Segmented Special


----------



## Justturnin

I carry a CSUSA Long Click in Gator Jaw Bone and keep a PSI Cigar Click in my work bag as well.  I have been using both daily for over a year.


----------



## Russianwolf

Crappy pic but in the office I have this one with me most of the time...

Since it's one of the prototypes for my click pen and one of my Dichroic blanks, it says a lot about me. Hoping to get more work done on the design here shortly.


----------



## Marc

I have quite a few that are my favorites (don't tell the others please!), and I rotate them so that I end up carrying them all at one time or another.  Quite a few of these I like to much to sell or give away, some are just too poorly made to show to anyone and these I keep as a reminder of one error or another that I have made, hopefully the reminders will prevent repeating the mistake(s).


----------



## lrawlins

Yes, I have one pen that I have used for about 6 years.

I only use pens that I make.


----------



## Karl_99

I usually carry a new style pen that I made to try it out.  By trying them, I can help  customers find a pen suitable for them.

My current carry pen features a coin blank by Seamus matched with a black titanium and platinum sierra.  I really like it.


----------



## 76winger

I have about four that I work between and always have one in my pocket. My very first pen, a slimline stays at my home desk and gets regular weekly use and has been going strong since Sept. 2008, when I completed it. 

Then I have three different fountain pens I switch between to carry around with me. A PSI Designer with Charoite trustone and 24k finish, An Apollo Infinity with Honduran Rosewood and Gold TN finish and my latest is a Cambridge from Exotics with Sterling Silver and Gold TN finish and a Tigress imported resin blank that really looks stunning.


----------



## mdm0829

I carry a different one every day.  One that matches my tie at work


----------



## Mintman

I carry a roman harvest fp in ebony.


----------



## Smulax

I carry a few slim lines with me.  As of now they are the only pens I have turned


----------



## butchf18a

Always!! Great way to get conversation directed to my pens. Sold many many this way. 

Berea European Round Top, Buckeye Burl, highly polished, name engraved and gold in-filled.


----------



## Mapster

Carbon Fiber Guardian never leaves my side! Been carrying it and writing with it at school for 3 years now.


----------



## ribanett

*My Daily Writer*

I made this pen over two years ago and carry it everyday. The image is of the Purple Heart Medal and the Vietnam Service Ribbon with my WIA date.
I added the smartphone stylus the first of this year.


----------



## edstreet

The problem is when you EDC pens that you make you start to realize how low quality many of the kits really are.  Then things get real interesting from that point on.

This is my current line up.






Made these one a few years back and it does seem to grow on me greatly, I grab either one and at best I get to show them off





and one of these. 





Now I must ask this is a personal decision and that does vary according to the person but the bottom line is it is a PERSONAL CHOICE.  For example I just switched out from using this one.





The reason was due to the stylus cap and I decided to get another one and try it.  So far it works out very good.

The #1 problem you will find is being rugged, standing up to usage, exposed to who knows what type of chemicals and many of the components just simply fail.

I know that CA finishes just does not hold up to decent field use but stabilized wood does.  MOST soft more fragile is out as well as they crack, break, chip and degrade very fast.

*Again, this thread is about personal preferences.  Many may not like my choices but that to is personal choice.  The bottom line is it is *MY* choice.*

Having said that enjoy.

Ed


----------



## Russknan

Aero Click in gold with mulberry blank and gold and gunmetal Gatsby with honey locust root for everyday. One of several Jr Gent IIs with fancy wood for good wear or special show-and-tell. Russ


----------



## kovalcik

I carry a modified maple slimline with a messed up finish and a stylus added. Does not look great but for some reason feels great to write with.


----------



## JH Customs

I carry my newest pen or something that will peak interest where I am going. My favorite is my black bolt action with eucalyptus burl. Oh, and the fact that I have sold 50+ out of my shirt has given my credit card reader a permanent spot in my pocket. Oh and my wife is apparently on the pen lease program.


----------



## firewhatfire

I carry several.  alot of times its something new and few regulars always go with me.  My new one is a ebonite kitless.  It may never be sold I like it so much.


----------



## ren-lathe

I have a large number that I randomly carry. a lot of different styles and materials. I figure it is difficult to sell someone on a pen if you do not carry one.


----------



## Donovan

I carry a Presimo with a mosaic blank and a Pilot G2 refill
Donovan


----------



## PWL

I carried one of mine to a house closing and the closing agent bought it right out of my hand.


----------



## LL Woodworks

Depends on where I'm going but I'm almost always packing   At work I keep a camo Jr. Gent II roller ball, at church or someplace special I usually carry a custom FP and just out and about I'll carry a vertex clicker.

Have sold several pen by carrying them.


----------



## paintspill

i'm so guilty of not carrying a great pen. i can never pull out my finest work so i end up carrying one of the lesser pens. right now its a walnut baron fountain pen, it writes so well so that helps but the finish didn't come out great so i couldn't sell it. it still raises interest and i direct people to my site but i can't bring my self to pull out my finest. i have to break this habit.


----------



## sbwertz

I've been carrying the same mulberry/turquoise slim for almost 4 years.


----------



## sbwertz

My husband has six pens that I have made him.  He carries different ones from time to time, and has had people buy them out of his pocket more than once.


----------



## sschering

A few pens I intended to keep for myself but then they all ended up as gifts for others.


----------



## jhelmuth

At my office at school I use one of the first slimline pens I turned.


----------



## WriteON

Just started carrying this yesterday with my iPhone.


----------



## KenBrasier

I always am carrying one or more of my pens. I carry different ones for different occasions..... Because I am proud to show them off.


----------



## pshib

I've carried my clay fountain pen with me everyday for almost a year now. Even made a few sales because of it.


----------



## butchf18a

100% of the time. I only sell between $5,000-$6,000 per year, the vast majority through word of mouth, primarily by talking about pen I carry and use.


----------



## Dolphinjon

Embarrassingly, I rarely carry a pen that I made. I work as a costumes interpreter at a large restored village. My pens aren't necessarily period appropriate to the 1850's. Plus, I mainly work in the woodworking shops or broom shop, so a pen is not the most helpful. I guess I need to make something specifically for work. I usually do keep a couple stashed in my backpack that I break out when guests ask what kind of woodworking I do at home.


----------



## kirkfranks

Long clicker.  I think it was chrome.  Has held up fine last two years.  I had a replaced Plexiglas finish onto.  I did mess that up in one spot from physical damage.  I may repair at some time in the future.


----------



## Rink

Gold Atrax with green amalgam-mutt blank from Beartooth.  Gorgeous and I love it. Nice and heavy.  Made two Atrax's...one for the wife, one for me....for last anniversary.  Hers is orange and she carries it everywhere.


----------



## InvisibleMan

People don't just buy one of my pens when they see me with them, so I use them simply because I like to

My every day carry back and forth to work pens are these:

Cartridge/Converter with black usually, though it has Diamine Chocolate Brown at the moment.  My first official Gallatin style of fountain pen, and my first Alumilite pen:







And this, my second bulb filler, and one that I did a bit of engineering work on to keep ink capacity high, while making the blind cap seam way down at the ink window.  I keep it filled with Diamine Denim, my overall favorite ink:


----------



## Mike Powell

I carried three of them for a while here.  A Comfort, designer, and a slimline with a jack daniels blank.  

The comfort was given to my boss, and one of the other TSgts pulled it out of his pocket.  I asked him what he was doing with that pen?  He said it was his.  I laughed and said Nope that is the MSgt's pen.  He wanted to know how I knew that, and he turned beet red when I told him I made it and showed the picture of some of the others I made too..

The Designer - Someone else liked it better than me, cause it is gone..

The slim line I dont carry any more.  I have been offered a trade at the bazaar for it, for a production pen he was selling for like 20 bucks.  I denied him quickly. 

 I have been asked if I would make some when I got home for the some of the Supervision here in Afghanistan.  We will see what my stock looks like when I get there.  I will be sending wood home from here to do them if I decide too.


----------



## Deadhead

The cigar I usually use when I'm working in the control room; but lately I've been using the long clicker both in the control room and out in the plant. It only has Dr Woodshop walnut finishing oil buffed; I want to see how well it holds up.

The cigar has WTF.


----------



## raar25

Yes a European with  spalted tamarind that I decided not to sell mostly because I put the center band on backwards.


----------



## Penultimate

My main pen is a custom fountain pen. Sometimes I use a Prestina FP, also I use a Sierra with red ink, a Sierra pencil, and a bullet ball point.


----------



## lorbay

I carry a Jr Gent 1 RB, cloaked in Maple Burl with 14 coats of thin CA. Been in the truck console for 2 years and it's looking still pretty good. A few dings but overall not bad.
Lin


----------



## nascrdad

I have 6 on my desk at work. 3 Jr Gent, 3 Manhattan dressed in Black Cherry Burl, Blue dyed Elder Burl and a couple of Laser Inlay kits


----------



## Cmiles1985

I have been carrying either one of my first two, both gold slimline pens, one with Bloodwood, the other with Bubinga. Today I carried my pretty pink acrylic/olive wood pen throughout the refinery. Nothing says manly like a pink pen!


----------



## Waluy

I was carrying my first Wall Street III up until a week ago when the ink finally dried up and instead of going to the store for more ink I started carrying an Atrax rollerball with a flame laser inlay kit made by Joe S. (gives me a chance to really test out the kit before buying some) but if my physical and drug screening go good today I will need to start carrying a sketch pencil as well (hopefully starting my Electrician's Apprenticeship).


----------



## StuartCovey

I been using a Sierra twist with gel for everything.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

I have a Jr Statesman in Kingwood that I keep in computer backpack and a Jr Statesman in kingman turquoise Tru-stone that I keep on my desk at work. Both roller balls with Schmidt 5888 F Private Reserve blue/black ink.


----------



## dtswebb

Black titanium El Grande ballpoint with Osage Orange for the wood.  The refill is a Visconti sepia broad point gel ink refill.  Been carrying it darn near everyday for the past three years.  It fits the hand well and is a joy to write with.


----------



## shortz1lla

The dreaded personal carry pen. A quick note, all of my "firsts" are Hedge, which I initially intended to keep. 
I started with a Trimline in Hedge that was stolen. Sierra in Hedge, stolen. Sierra click in Hedge, stolen. Chicago RB in Hedge... you guessed it, stolen. I still have my bolt action in Hedge, but I don't like it as a carry pen. Now I carry a Redheart one piece slim in Gunmetal - I don't think anyone likes it because I still have it. The overwhelming trend for me is that people will pay for a pen they like... unless it's Hedge. I just hope the same person took all of them so they can have the whole collection. I'm actually kind of nervous to make my first fountain pen from it...


----------



## Smulax

Yep I rotate whichever one I grab first. I also yes the pen with the stylus on the back as we use iPads at work.


----------



## TwoCatsPens

I've got a collection that I rotate through, sort of depends on my mood for the day.  Some are ones that have some very slight flaw like an overturned area, or a shape that just didn't quite work out.  Some have an imaginary flaw that only I know about that FORCED me to put them in my collection rather than sell.  My "Dress Pen" is a Sterling / Gold Ti Cambridge with a Flame Mesquite body.  It's the first "Expensive" pen I ever did, and therefore it has some meaning for me.  

Steve


----------



## SDB777

Scott.tudhope said:


> What do you carry?


 


M1991A1 with CorBon

The pen is fun to have around too.....St. Charles twist wearing Eastern Red Cedar(my job is more on the 'labor' side and something too nice would just be 'showing off'!





Scott (open carry or concealed) B


----------



## hippi

I carry one and call it my left hand model


----------



## Haynie

I carried 2: A Jr. Gent 2 roller ball and a fountain.  Some little punk in one of my classes took them OUT of my desk.


----------



## ladycop322

Yes!  I carry a .380 and I carry a different pens depending on my mood....

Have a blessed day!


----------



## vakmere

Smulax said:


> Yep I rotate whichever one I grab first.


 

THIS ^^


----------



## Nikitas

I carry a wall street II with a two color pour that I did myself....


----------



## lorbay

A Jr Gent 1, sits in the consol of my truck.
Lin.


----------



## nascrdad

I carry a spalted sycamore on a Tetra Nano. It has been to Europe and back.


----------



## monophoto

I alternate between a couple of CSUSA Artisan Fountain Pens.  One is loaded with Noodler's Saguaro Wine, and the other with Nooder's Beaver.  Both are almost three years old at this point.


----------



## Jim Burr

ladycop322 said:


> Yes!  I carry a .380 and I carry a different pens depending on my mood....
> 
> Have a blessed day!


 
That's all? I don't let my wife carry that!! :wink:


----------



## robersonjr

I always carry one but usually end up giving away, most times its it generates a sale.


----------



## Smitty37

With over 100 in my collection and about 40 or so around that I made but never sold or gave away, I carry many different pens.  Ironicly, at my desk I use almost all pens that were assembled (to check how things fit) without turning the tubes.  They write good and I keep exercising the transmissions.  My wife is using a Slimline pro that I made several years ago, and it works well.  She also talked me out of a Concava.


----------



## TimS124

I have a couple cigar pens that I use frequently.  They've been refilled with better ink than the kits came with..."Schmidt 9000 Easyflow".  Sent one to a buddy that really likes rollerballs and he said it's a pretty close alternative....

The newer one is maybe a year old and the other one is probably 3+ years old.


----------



## Zombie

I will when I finally make one for myself.


----------



## billspenfactory

I carry a sierra with lazerlinez's praying hands gets a lot of attention.  I tell people all the time that I will give them the pen if they can tell me the story (myth) of who's hands they are.  I have a lot of fun with that also have made a few people upset but we pray about and move on.


----------



## Krash

I seem to always carry what I found on the ground (FOG), my bark and yucca pen made from a slimline.


----------



## beerguitar

I carry pens to work all the time. I never seem to come home with them. I usually show the fruits of last nights labor and then we exchange money for the pen. 

Works for me I guess.


----------



## gmcnut

Yes,  I carry a slimline I turned from Corian in red, white and blue that I liked the way it turned out so I kept it as my daily driver.


----------



## Darkshier

I carry at least two pens on me at all times and switch them out regularly. I have the big pen case psi has that I keep all my personal caries in.


----------



## lwalper

I've been carrying a segmented slimline. It's just nice to carry something I actually some input on. Today there's a GM Stratus click on a pretty blue stabilized maple burl. It's a little heavy for a shirt pocket, but I like the click mechanism - very smoothe and quiet.


----------



## Acelectric

I turned a bolt action tech pen a few weeks ago.  As soon as I finished it it went right into my pocket and has been there ever since.


----------



## jeffreybrown18

I never carry a pen that I like, because someone like it and I end up sell it. so I just grab one out of my pen case.


----------



## vakmere

I have around 130 pens, all depends on how I feel that morning, thats the one I take.


----------



## Krash

I also carry each one of my pens at least once just to see how they sit in my pocket and how comfortable they are to write with. This helps me to get a better feel for weight and profile and what feels good in my hand.


----------



## Ice31

I carry and use a bolt action that was a gift from my Dad. His friend makes them and it is what finally pushed me into pen making and wood turning all together


----------



## Bryguy

I carry a Cigar made of Kingwoosd and a kitless fountain pen.


----------



## seamus7227

This is gonna be my new carry pen! It's a marksman nighthawk with stainless steel components. Bock nib and a Texas Tru-Quarter blank.


----------



## studioseven

I don't usually carry a pen around with me.  However, I have acquired a number of mistakes that I use around the house.  

Seven


----------



## Sprung

I've only turned one pen so far, but I have a small collection of pens that others have made. They were either purchased by me, traded for, or given to me. There are two that are my go-to's for putting in my pocket for the day: a Navigator with Big Leaf Maple Burl or a Slimline with Cherry Burl. I just was given a Jr. Gent I with a real nice piece of Curly Silver Maple with some real nice color/contrast to it that I plan to add to my rotation of EDC.

There's a few more pens that dwell on or near my desk that see frequent use:
Sr. Gent w/ Yellow Cedar Burl (probably my favorite pen to write with)
Jr. Gent I FP w/ Honduran Rosewood Burl
Gatsby w/ Padauk
Mesa w/ Brown Mallee Burl (The first and only pen I've made - just made it on Friday)


----------



## nanosec12

I carry a bolt action gun-metal Tec-Pen dressed in redwood lace burl.  I made one of commission for a guy that I work with and loved it so much I made another for myself...


----------



## Krankyankee

I have been very lucky to acquire several corian sample pieces and put them together for a very nice looking slimline....


----------



## Falcon1220

I keep on changing my carry pen from time to time. Started with an aluminum fountain pen I made. Then moved to an Olivewood Vertex click. Then to an Olympian fountain dressed in my own casting of pine cones. Now will be moving on to a Coperhead snakeskin Gatsby I received from Gofer(Bruce Wallace) in the "Pass it forward box #3"


----------



## Rick_G

My main carry pen is a black ti Fishers of Men Sierra in BOW.   Been carrying it for about 5 or 6 years now.  I'm really surprised it hasn't broken as half the time it is in my pants pocket because the shirt I am wearing doesn't have a pocket.  As a testament to the CA finish it hardly shows any sign of wear at all yet the black ti finish is nearly worn off.  Whatever metal is under the black ti finish is slightly duller than the chrome next to it but still shiny so the pen still looks good.  I did modify it last year and added a stylus tip, much easier to hit those little tiny buttons on the tablet.


----------



## georgestanley032

I always carry at least a pen around with me. It's been a habit of mine ever since and it seems I could not undo it anymore. The pen I carry is something that I made and something that I've been proud of.


----------



## Woodkiller

I have been carrying this around since I finished it. I really like it and it gets attention.


----------



## vakmere

Woodkiller said:


> I have been carrying this around since I finished it. I really like it and it gets attention.


 
Your shirt must have a big pocket. Nice pen.


----------



## oneleggimp

I alternate between a Magnum Bolt Action in  Bethlehem Olive Wood with Gun Metal metal parts.  
AND
an American Patriot in Chrome with Cherry blank.

I also have a slimline in 24kt with a G Clef (PSI calls it a music clip) clip. Blank is padauk with a purpleheart center band, which resides in my Bugles Across America Bugler's Uniform Shirt.


----------



## ELA

I alternate between a Slimline in PineCone with a CA finish and a Pentel pencil in Bloodwood with a French Polish finish.


----------



## DigBaddy72

At work I carry a gun metal bolt action with marblewood.  A lot of people have commented on it and it even led to a few sales!


----------



## Sub Vet 10

I carry most of mine on a rotational basis. I'm an Engineer with several other Veterans so the circuit board WSIII and Warfare Badge Euros (NT) are popular and landed a few sales.


----------



## tomtedesco

As a retired law enforcement officer I always carry a pen.  I carry pens that I am willing to give away to anyone that says it is their birthday or exceptional service at a business.  The look on people's faces when you hand them a pen is priceless.


----------



## tazhunter0

Carry 3 different Long Clicks ( Antler, Coperhead, Rattlesnake ) and a 308/30.06 bullet pen.  I try to rotate them out, but always fall back on my Antler.


----------



## epigolucky

I have a success story to share with this.  I recently put together one of the biohazard symbol (I work in infectious diseases) laser inlay kits from Kallashan (sp) Woods.  During our daily meeting, on of the physicians forgot their pen and asked to borrow one, so I handed her my pen.  She was blown away when she saw it, ended up passing it around the room for others to see.  Long story short, I ended up selling 6 pens to coworkers and have an order for 2 in progress.

I usually rotate my pens, I've been recently carrying my Jr Gent fountain pen or one of my Wall Street II's.


----------



## Mintman

I have 4 that I've been rotating, each with a different ink.  1 El Grande FP, 1 Roman Harvest FP, 1 cappuccino acrylic kitless FP and my latest favorite pictured below.  It's a kitless FP with an El Grande section.  I intended on swapping the nib for a Bock but the kit nib writes beautifully with no adjustments!


----------



## Nikitas

I carry a marksman eagle Copperhead...my favorite one now...funny to see the looks on people's faces when they find out that it's a real snake skin..lol


----------



## original frodo

I carry a glock, and 2 pens,  when ever someone sees my pen, they want one.

WELL,,,Says I,,I just happen to have one here!!!!!


----------



## oneleggimp

Scott.tudhope said:


> What do you carry?


PSI American Patriot in Chrome Finish on a Walnut Blank with  Min-Wax Wipe-on Poly Fnish


----------



## Rockytime

I just carry my Corian Slimline. I like a slim pen. I don't carry my nice pens because none of my low-life biker friends can afford them. I have to give them away. Did make a nice Bandido pen for a friend.


----------

